# how to clean exo terra glass?



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Whats the best way to clean the glass? the occupent in the exo terra is greebo the crested gecko and oh boy does he like to smear his food on the glass lol. Ive tried to wipe the glass with just water but it leaves streaks, whats the best way to get that streak free finish? i dont want to use windolene as the gecko licks the glass, yes you heard me, my crested gecko is a window licker lol. any advice pls


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

50:50 mixture of Vinegar:Water - Maybe? I don't know if vinegar is safe for reptiles? 

Also use scrunched up newspaper to remove the streaks! I've gained all this useful knowledge through my many years as a student watching 'how clean is your house?' when I should have been working :lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Scrub with vinegar or lemon juice then rinse


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i use lemon


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

you can use glass cleaner for the outside and i use a mini window wiper blade thing, meant for the car lol. 

i have to clean the inside of my chuckwallas glass every other day as they snalt all over the place lol. 

i found that using a lemon or lemon concentrate mixed with hot water and the right type of cloth works well and then drying it over with a hard dry cloth gets all the streaks off. 

in my experience its all about the cloth! just test a few and youll see what i mean lol. 

it is an ultimate pain in the backside though, especially when youve got 15ft or so of glass to clean every other day!


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> it is an ultimate pain in the backside though, especially when youve got 15ft or so of glass to clean every other day!


is that why you look like this :lol2:


----------

